# General The Metro Drain Cleaner Rooter



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone notice that general is generally a pain in the ass. I have a general “the metro” with a 1/2” cable that broke. I have been waiting two weeks for a repair coupling for the cable. Finally lost patience and ordered a 75’ 5/8 cable today. What do you guys do when your rodder snaps? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Was there a wire aircraft cable in it? I would of ordered a coupling on amazon or ebay. Or if you use it a lot buy a spare cable too.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's what is good about sectional machines, when I kink a length of cable, I just throw it away and grab a new cable. The 7/8" Ridgid cables come in 15' lengths, the 5/8" cables come in shorter lengths. 

Drum machines have their place, but a disadvantage is that when the cable is damaged, you have to replace the entire cable or make a repair.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Usually I bend the kink out the best I can and run with it. Years ago I worked for a real tight azz, even went 6 months feeding my cable by hand because he wouldn’t order bearings. But if it’s a really bad kink I do what Tango said.... only I don’t have a welder at the moment.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a general speedrooter 92 with 100' of 5/8" on my van. I also have a spare drum with another 100' of 5/8" and a drum with 75' of 3/4" back at the shop. We also have a general snake with 1/2" cable at the shop which I haven't used in years since I wised up. If you're trying to snake 3"+4" drains with the 1/2" then don't, it won't handle that.


When my cables break I use a repair end on them, not a coupling. The repair ends screw on with a pair of pipe wrenches and actually break off less often than the factory welded ones, Granted with a repair head the 5/8" won't make a 2" 90. My current cable is less than a year old and of course like a month after I got it my manager made me continue to snake a drain that I could tell was broken. Head wouldn't come back through the broken section and broke off. He had the gall to say it was my fault when we saw the end come back. I yelled at him and almost punched the phucker, he shut up after that. It also put a kink about 15' back that annoys the piss out of me everytime.



I don't have a rodder, I am happy with my cable machines. I have thought of getting a small rod set for greased up kitchen lines though. 



https://www.amazon.com/Silverline-Drain-Rod-12pce-Rods/dp/B000LFXFGA



We do have a large ridgid sectional but we never use it. If I can't get it with the 5/8" I almost always refer them to a company with a jetter. Sometimes I will call back for and run the 3/4" if it's an emergency or I know they can't afford a jetter but it might be worth trying. On some occasions I have even just dug it up by hand and fixed it. Usually that is just when it runs into overtime and I can cut them a break on the hours. Call me what you want but a little old lady living off social security on some back road 45mins from another toilet is too sad of a situation for me to just leave.






.


----------

